# Trainer Recommendations - NJ/PA



## Tommaso (Jan 2, 2021)

Does anyone have any recommendations for trainers and puppy classes in New Jersey or in Bucks County PA? My V is coming home in 5 weeks. He's my first dog and I know reading and watching about training, while helpful, has it's limits and I would greatly benefit from professional assistance. Obviously to start is basic obedience and the like, but my goals include agility and therapy dog training. I also have a lot of interest in field trials and hunting training but specifically I would be bow hunting deer, so a little different than your typical gun dog with birds. 

How versatile can a V get in their training? Do any of you guys know hunting dogs that also participate in therapy settings? Would these two goals be contradictory? I work in behavioral health and provide non-clinical services and would love to incorporate him into my work in a couple years.

Hunting is also a new hobby for me. Do you guys think he and I can learn together? Or should i be a well practiced hunter before heading down that road?


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

i am not familiar with that area, so will leave it up to the locals with the training.

the vizsla is a very versatile breed, and can do many things, i don`t see any contradiction in therapy to hunting. They were bred to point and retrieve small games and birds, so deer hunting may be a bit more of a stretch. I have been learning it with my first and second vizsla, it is not impossible, just need to find some good mentors who can help you.

looking forward to your puppy pictures and stories. this forum tends to have always someone available to help


----------



## ana19 (Jun 26, 2020)

Look into The Pet Professional Guild - Find a Professional


----------

